# Missed Cyclogest



## rossy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi all,
I am brand new to the forums.

I had EC on Wednesday - I completely misunderstood the instructions given my my nurse - she told me to start taking my cyclogest Wednesday evening (rectally until after ET) I misunderstood her - thinking that she meant take it rectally after ET - so I didnt take it last night or this morning.  

I suddenly had a nightmare feeling about it earlier this evening when I re-read my notes and realised I missed last nights and this mornings dose - We are booked in for ET 11am tomorrow and am now driving myself mad with the thoughts that I have completely ruined our chances - Will my body not be ready not to receive my embies?

I'm sure that no-one has been this stupid about something this important before . . . but I'm hoping that one of you lovely ladies has some words of wisdom for me??


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Rossy,

Your empty follicles naturally produce progesterone, it seems that cyclogest is just a back up.  Some clinic's don't even prescribe them at all.

Just take them ASAP and I am sure that everything will be fine for you.

Good luck
Stacey


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Without knowing your personal circumstances fully, I don't think we can say everything will be fine.

You MUST inform your clinic.  Yes, you do produce prog.,after EC, but this is not the same as ovulation and natural p4 production and may not be enough to sustain a pregnancy.  That is why ivf cycles require extra supplementation of p4 starting before ET in order to mimic natural ovulation and to prepare the womb lining for the correct amount of time.

Take p4 now and please ring your clinic and seek immediate advice.

As far as I am aware, all clinics prescribe p4 from EC to test date, then SOME stop it then and most continue for between 9 - 12 weeks.  All of the most successful clinics in the world prescrib it up to 12 weeks.  

Best of luck,
Daisy
x


----------

